# Newbie; Specialized Allez vs. Specialized Ruby Elite



## trishavt (Jul 21, 2008)

Beginner to the cycling world seeks reviews from experienced riders who can shed light on the Specialized Allez and Specialized Ruby Elite. I am 5'4 and had a chance to get fitted for both bikes. I am impressed by both and would like some additional feedback to help me make my decision. Im using this bike for sprint tri's next year (Im focusing on training at the moment). Once I get into the more serious olympic tri's I plan on upgrading but for now I need something to get me going. Any thoughts? 
Thanks!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Are you female? The Ruby is designed to better accommodate fit for women. If you're OK fit-wise on a Ruby or Allez, keep in mind that Ruby has a carbon frame, while the Allez is aluminum. Nothing wrong with aluminum, and I have an Allez, but I much more strongly prefer my carbon bikes.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

IMO, you're not really comparing two closely matched bikes. In the smaller sizes they aren't offered in the same framesize - and the geometry differs. Most noteably, the Allez has a slightly longer reach and slightly steeper HT angles. I'm assuming from your size that you're in the 49 cm range.

Pricewise, the Ruby is $1,950 and the Allez is $1,250, so unless Spec has done a bad job pricing these bikes for their respective market segment (they didn't), the Ruby is clearly the better bike. 'Better' as in components and an emphasis on comfort. 

If both fit equally well (which seems a little odd given the differences in geo) and price isn't a deterrent, Ruby wins, IMO.


----------

